# Heat Press Labeling Source



## zyxolmk4 (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a good cheap source for relabeling tshirts. Where can i purchase heat press labels to tag the necks of shirts.


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

that would be hopefull im goin thru the same issue.


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

Any printer making custom plastisol transfers can do this.

Here is a list of companies that make custom plastisol transfers (link to google doc in first post):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

However, first you need to make sure that the tag meets all the legal requirements (assuming are you are in the US):
label requirements related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

If you are wanting to buy qnty of at least 150 units per order I have a good source, you would have to PM me


----------



## PollynCrackers (Jan 28, 2010)

I am wondering the same thing. I currently hand sew all my labels. I want to start using a heat transfer to brand my products. I can find a million companies to make the transfers- but what kind of machine do I use?! I don't need a big 15x15' heat press...I need a small one and can't find one anywhere (other than hat heat transfer machines). Can anyone help?

Thanks! 
www.pollyandcrackers.com


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I use a hat press for neck labels, works great!
The curvature of the hat press has no negative effect on transfers.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

zyxolmk4 said:


> Does anyone have a good cheap source for relabeling tshirts. Where can i purchase heat press labels to tag the necks of shirts.



What you need is a custom heat transfer provider that does ganging (multiple images per heat transfer). I recommend Dowlinggraphics.com

they have sizes 10x17 up to 23x36, with a very very soft-hand. Their spot-colors show up as opaque on dark garmets, even without an underbase.
no papery, or rubbery texture. feels very close to a waterbased screen print without a white underbase.


----------



## derekwragge (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you! That was just the information I needed. Now I just need to learn SEO so I can actually rank in google. Then I plan on dominating the world!

Polly & Crack


----------

